# Picking up Huskee 22-ton next week...saw an old friend today.



## Intheswamp (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, I've been stressing out over getting a splitter for a while.  I've got two elbows (one already operated on) that are questionable to say the least.  Also, a previously whittled on back that, of course, isn't 100%.  The hand splitting that I've done seemed to *really* wreck pain on the elbows...back did fair.

I have been looking at the Speeco 25-ton and the Huskee 22-ton but after Speeco jumped their prices over 10% that pretty well solved the debate for me.  I woke up this morning with the intentions of going to TSC and purchasing one (before Huskee jumps their prices, too)....but what I woke up with instead was a fever of 103F<GROOOAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN>  THE PITS!  I'm sitting here aching all over, head pounding, just wiped-out feeling.<BLAHHHH!!>  I was also planning on cutting some more wood today, but...it's on hold.  It's one of those hurts where a breeze blowing across your skin hurts....

Anyhow, I managed to drag my carcass to the phone and called Tractor Supply and bought the 22-ton Huskee over the phone.  It's still in the crate and they will be putting it together the first of the week.  Definitely no hurry on my part.<OOOOHHHH>  I'm figuring on hauling it back on a small utility trailer rather than towing it.  It's only 21 miles, but....

In the meantime I have just a couple of questions.  

What brand/type/weight oil are folks running in the B&S 675?  Trust me, I've read till my eyes are crossed trying to figure out what to run in them.  I've seen recommendations to run only dino 30w or the splitter will get swallow by a sink hole....to recommendations of 5w20 synthetic (Mobil 1 mostly mentioned) and aliens will come down and stack your wood for you.  I want (like everybody else) for this splitter to last the rest of my life so I want to do what's best.  I have heard mention that running synthetic on air cooled engines can cause gunk and carbon deposits to build up.  Also, I've seen it mentioned that dino oil will fill the "gaps" in the "looser" air cooled engines.  So...any brand/type/weight recommendations.

The next question is break-in.  5-hours and change the engine oil?

What about the hydraulic fluid?....does it need a break-in fluid change?  I'm planning on getting some of the Coastal Economy AW46.

Any other tips or recommendations are appreciated...about the only thing I can do today is sit here and groan so I figured I'd try to get some feedback on the splitter.

BTW...I'm getting a little excited about it...even with a 103F fever!!  

Ed


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 12, 2011)

Just follow what the manual says to do.

I have a 2009 build Huskee 35-ton splitter with a B&S engine.  I used the original oil for the first 5 hours and then switched to full synthetic at the recommended weight (5W-30).  Since I split in below freezing weather to over 90Â°F, I chose synthetic to provide better range of protection.  Additionally, it makes for easier cold weather starts.

In general, I don't change hydraulic fluid unless it looks like it needs it (dirty or cloudy).


----------



## richg (Mar 12, 2011)

Ed, forget teh splitter, why do you have a fever of 103? That is very high for an adult and should be dealt with on an immediate basis. At the very least, go to an Urgent Care for an evaluation, boost your fluid intake double quick and worry about the splitter when you're at 98.6. this is a public service announcement brought to you by RichG.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 13, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Just follow what the manual says to do.
> 
> I have a 2009 build Huskee 35-ton splitter with a B&S engine.  I used the original oil for the first 5 hours and then switched to full synthetic at the recommended weight (5W-30).  Since I split in below freezing weather to over 90Â°F, I chose synthetic to provide better range of protection.  Additionally, it makes for easier cold weather starts.
> 
> In general, I don't change hydraulic fluid unless it looks like it needs it (dirty or cloudy).



Thanks for the feedback, TreePointer.  The difference, though, is that we have two different engines.  For the "lawn mower" vertical-shaft engines the thicker dino oil has been recommended to help fill those "gaps" that I mentioned.  That nice horizontal engine of yours probably has tighter tolerances than the 675 vertical shaft splash engine.  I'm really undecided on what to go with in regards to engine oil.  I like the idea of easier starting when it's cold, but being in south Alabama I doubt I'll be doing a lot of splitting down below 40f.

Yeah, I figured on changing the hydraulic fluid if it becomes cloudy or dirty looking.  But, what about the break-in period...would it be worth it to change it to remove any metal bits?  The thought has passed through my mind (the little that I have) about getting another drain plug and JB Welding a rare earth magnet to it to collect any tiny metal pieces that might find their way into the tank.  I'm not sure how well the rare earth magnets will work due to the heat...I'll have to check the heat tolerance of them.  

It's been a long day...update coming.
Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 13, 2011)

richg said:
			
		

> Ed, forget teh splitter, why do you have a fever of 103? That is very high for an adult and should be dealt with on an immediate basis. At the very least, go to an Urgent Care for an evaluation, boost your fluid intake double quick and worry about the splitter when you're at 98.6. this is a public service announcement brought to you by RichG.


Thanks for the concern, RichG.  I went to bed last night not feeling "right"...something was up.  Earlier in the day I had a burning sensation on my gums and lips...kinda like a pepper sensation.  Anyhow, I woke up this morning like someone had hit me between the eyes with an oak split.  There's been some intestinal stuff going around, but so far I haven't had an issue with that....I have had chills, fever, big-time aching body.  This evening my temperature is hovering at 99.5f.

Now for the rest of the day's saga...

After posting my initial post I got a phone call from my MIL that she had no water (deep well).  I figured ants had got into the points and drug my aching self over there to clean it up...it wasn't the points.  I opened up the control box and it was basically rotten...capacitor case all cracked up, blade-connections on the cap all rusted up.  Ok, I figure it's the control box...nobody in town has one so I have to drive 30 miles one-way to a nearby town to get a control box.  Get the control box replaced.  No water.  My body is still rebelling against me with aches and pains.  The breaker keeps kicking off.  Ok, in my fevered stupor while I'm playing with 240v I hope on the outside chance that the breaker has fried or something.  I run to town and pick up a two pole 30amp breaker.  Get back pop it in, hold my breath, and flip it on.  It hums and trips.    No water.  At this point my hair is hurting, I'm disgusted, I'm tired, and I'm looking at a fried deep-well pump that might just be froze up down there with about 160' of galvanized pipe hanging above it.  

Did I say the hair on the bottom of my feet was hurting?....I thought so.

Anyhow, fevers down to 99.5f...I'm gonna live!  But, didn't get to cut any firewood today. 
Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 13, 2011)

Ed, sometimes when it rains it pours. Sounds like you are getting pouring rain. I hope your luck changes fast. 

On the oil, do follow the manual. I've used 10-30 oil since the beginning on our B&S and changed the oil after the first 2 hours when new. It is wearing some now though as I have to keep adding some oil between changes. But this thing has split a lot of wood too so lots of hours on it. Geeze, I loaned it to a guy once and freaked out when he didn't return it so went to see what was happening. He had about 30 cord of wood there and was almost done when I got there. When he returned it, he didn't even bother to fill the tank with gas...


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Ed, sometimes when it rains it pours. Sounds like you are getting pouring rain. I hope your luck changes fast.
> 
> On the oil, do follow the manual. I've used 10-30 oil since the beginning on our B&S and changed the oil after the first 2 hours when new. It is wearing some now though as I have to keep adding some oil between changes. But this thing has split a lot of wood too so lots of hours on it. Geeze, I loaned it to a guy once and freaked out when he didn't return it so went to see what was happening. He had about 30 cord of wood there and was almost done when I got there. When he returned it, he didn't even bother to fill the tank with gas...


Thanks for the well wishes, Dennis.  I feel better this morning...fever's gone and feel like a wrung out dishrag but the sun's shining!! 

I got a shoulder problem that has *really* been nagging me...started with a "crik in the neck" then moved over to the shoulder...going to the doctor tomorrow and if nothing else get one of those "zone" shots...been going on at least two weeks now.

But...I'm alive!<grin>  It's sunny outside, though some rain's possibly moving our way for Monday night and Tuesday...hopefully with the time change I'll be able to do some cutting after work during the week.  Sure gotta get this shoulder straightened out, though, and deal with the elbow.  The business that I grew up in had a lot of repetitive motion lifting tires in it...never figured back then it'd tell on me today.<sigh>

How old is that splitter of yours?  Seems that you've been well pleased with it.  The new manual for the vertical shaft B&G's state that the 5w30 synthetic can be used with no problem.  I'm still leaning to straight SAE 30.

Glad you got your splitter back with no major problems.  Some folks just don't appreciate what folks do for them.  Shoot...after 30 cords of wood through it he should've waxed and polished the steel, changed the hydro and engine oil, filled'er up and checked the air in the tires.  Seriously, appreciation is getting to be a thing of the past with a lot of the sheeple out there.

Hope you're having a good day...take it easy on that hip or I'm gonna tell that sweet wife of yours on you and she'll live up to your description of her! 

Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 13, 2011)

So glad you are feeling better Ed. On the shoulder and neck, yes, repetitive motion can wreck havoc with those joints. Shoot, I ruined my wrists, elbows and neck just riding bike and then there is the numb foot problem I've had for years because of that too...

Our splitter is over 20 years old. I don't remember for sure (memory seems to be a thing of the past with me now) but I'm thinking now it was in 1989 when we got it and bought it at Quality Farm and Fleet, which was bought out by Tractor Supply. I got a bargain on ours but did have to put it together. That was no problem though as there wasn't much to it. 

I would not hesitate to run synthetic oil but regular oil is fine too. Lots of folks run only synthetic in their atv's too but I've always ran regular oil with no problems. 

The wife has been sort of quiet lately. Maybe I need to stir her up a bit.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a 1989 White lawnmower with a B&S vertical shaft engine.  For the first 10 years of its life it used dino oil, but after that I've been running full synthetic with no problems.

In addition to the log splitter, I also have a 2009 B&S Vanguard 23hp engine (vertical shaft) in a lawn tractor.  I ran the first 5 hours with factory dino oil and have run full synthetic ever since without issue (~100 hrs).  I have other B&S engines that have run full synthetic after the factory recommended initial oil change without issue.  My local briggs service shop (services for Sears and others) says the 5 hrs. is for break in and the change is for removing any small particles that result from break in.

Regarding hydraulic fluid, there aren't many moving parts to create the small particles.  Reservoir, hoses, fittings, valve, cylinder, filter.  Since the filter is on the return line before the reservoir, the filter would catch anything that shouldn't be there.  That's why I change the filter regularly and not the hydraulic fluid, unless i actually see it needs it.


----------



## rustynut (Mar 13, 2011)

intheswamp,
  You'll find that a back brace will make you feel a whole lot better at the end of the day.
Had one from the dirt bike and tried it out.
Big difference, and my back is in pretty good shape.
Enjoy the new toy...........
rn


----------



## Nic36 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ed, hope you get to feeling better.

I've had my splitter for about a year and just changed the hydraulic filter for the first time and topped it off with hydraulic fluid. The hydro oil looked very clean and I don't plan to change it anytime soon. At current prices, it would take about $60.00 just to change out the hydraulic fluid. I also changed the engine oil and decided to use synthetic 5W30, just for kicks mostly as I don't use synthetic in anything else. I try to buy oil in the 5 quart jug because it is cheaper. I did use SAE 30 in my small engines for a while, but it is not sold in a 5 quart jug and over time adds up to extra dollars spent.

I really don't think it matters what oil you use in the engine, especially down in the South. From my experience with Briggs engines, keep the air filter clean, oil level normal and periodically change the oil and they will run a long time. By the way, the air filter in mine looks brand new, unlike a mower filter that see a lot of dust.

Don't stress out over the maintenance and just enjoy the easy splitting. 

When you pick up the splitter, I advise you to check the level of hydraulic fluid so they don't short you. (engine oil too) TSC includes it with the splitter. Make sure it is not low. If it is, make them top it off. It can hold about two gallons if it is on the low mark of the normal range on the dipstick. (I found that out when I changed the hydraulic filter.) Mid mark of the normal range and you can still add about another gallon. The hydraulic oil is very hard to see on the dipstick as it stays very clear.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 14, 2011)

Dennis, yelp I'm feeling better in regards to the fever thing...that was weird, no stomach or intestinal symptoms...just fever, chills, and aches.  Anyhow, I'm gonna call the doc in the morning and get him to help me figure out this shoulder issue...really the pits...the elbow can wait a little while.  I grew up in the tire business (all this high performance stuff makes my head spin now...nothing like in the old days with utilitarian sizes with a few "sport" sizes thrown in).  Anyhow, through the years stacking tires bigger than me has told on me..."oh, I don't need no help, I got it!"...I warn these kids today about that foolishness, they'll learn one day.   What kind of bike were you riding....dirt bikes (thinking of wrists and elbows)?  Twenty years old for the splitter, eh?....how many cords of wood do ya'll average a year?...I know it's several of'em, that splitter's paid for itself several times over!  Don't push it with the wife....she's got plenty of firewood to keep you straight with! <g>   

Treepointer,  thanks for sharing your experiences with me and it sounds like you have lots of it.  That Whites mower has been a good'un, no doubt!  What do you see as the benefit of using the synthetic...extended time between oil changes?....easier cranking?.....???  I'm not going to be racking up a bunch of hours on the splitter...probably only 2, maybe 3 cords a year so I *think* I'll be doing seasonal oil changes rather than per-hours changes.  It makes sense that the metal flashing or whatever that might be loose in the system will be coming out of the system and that the filter will keep it from recirculating.  What type of hydraulic filter are you using?

rustynut, thanks for the back brace suggestion.  I just happened to spy my old brace in a storage closet the other day (just a belt type with the pad in the back, no suspenders or such).  I recall that it did help a good bit....and that after work when I took it off it seemed like my abdomen just kinda melted down...a strange sensation...but it did help the back.  I'll be sure and pack it the next trip out!  If I can see the doc tomorrow I think I'll ask him if he thinks one will help my elbow, too.  Thanks again for the recommendation!

Nic, thanks, I'm feeling better as for as the crud goes...just gotta get this pain out of the shoulder now.  I think what's confusing me some about the oils is all the ratings or whatever that are talked about...some having zinc, some not, SL, SJ, whatever ratings.  Will just a simple Castrol 30HD or a Mobil 1 5w30 synthetic do?  I'm thinking that down here in the south I could get away with a straight 30w and be ok.  I hadn't paid attention to the fact that you can't buy straight 30w in the big jugs...interesting.  Thanks BIG TIME for the tip-off on checking the hydraulic fluid in the splitter...and the engine oil.  I keep a flashlight in my pocket....I'll see where the oil level is whether in the warehouse or sunshine!  Yelp, I'm planning on enjoying the splitter...I'm looking forward to it.  I've just gotta get feeling a little better so I can round up some more rounds. <G>

Thanks for all ya'll's help...trust me, I need all I can get.
Ed


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 14, 2011)

Intheswamp said:
			
		

> Treepointer,  thanks for sharing your experiences with me and it sounds like you have lots of it.  That Whites mower has been a good'un, no doubt!  What do you see as the benefit of using the synthetic...extended time between oil changes?....easier cranking?.....???  I'm not going to be racking up a bunch of hours on the splitter...probably only 2, maybe 3 cords a year so I *think* I'll be doing seasonal oil changes rather than per-hours changes.  It makes sense that the metal flashing or whatever that might be loose in the system will be coming out of the system and that the filter will keep it from recirculating.  What type of hydraulic filter are you using?



Here's an excerpt form the B&S manual for my splitter:



> Below 40*F, the use of SAE 30 will result in hard starting.





> Above 80*F the use of 10W-30 may cause increased oil consumption.  Check oil level frequently.



Although this probably would be less of an issue if I lived in the South, I operate my splitter above 80F and well below 40F at times.  The chart indicates that synthetic will be okay for operating from -22F to 104F.

I could use dino SAE 30 in the White lawnmower, but since just about everything else takes synthetic to cover the temperature range in which they get used, I put full synthetic in it, too (I just by one big container when it's on sale).  In addition, all my push and rider mowers get used HARD, so I like the extra protection of synthetic.

As for the hydraulic filter, read the following discussion.  Pay attention to the posts by _kgreer _(customer service rep form SpeeCo/Huskee):
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/140335.htm

Right now, I'm using a Cross filter form Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 14, 2011)

Ed, my bikes did not have motors. I used to ride a Bianchi but when the body parts really began advising me to stop, I got a recumbent bike. You can see what my bike looks like here:  Recumbent bike

Wrestling the tires is hard work and perhaps it is best left to the younger folks. Another thing that is bad is working on cement, especially during the winter months. Bad things can it do to your body.

Actually I do not know how many cord it has split because I've split for others and loaned the splitter. We used to burn 6-7 cord per winter but since installing the Fireview in 2007 cut that to 3 cord! About all I can say is we are probably approaching 200 cord or somewhere in there.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 14, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Intheswamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been researching more and more on the synthetic.  Sounds good, I'm not knocking it for sure.  B&S states that 10w30 can be used from 0F-100F but it doesn't specify synthetic whereas the 5w30 recommendation does specify synthetic.  Elsewhere I've read that as long as you adhere to the recommended oil weight that it's ok to go synthetic.  My heads spinnin'  Ditto on the higher oil consumption above 80F for the 10w30...but I wonder if that is figuring on using dino oil in that case.  My heads still spinnin'

Yelp, I've read that thread that Kevin contributed to several times.  With the cross references of the filters the Wix is 33 microns vs. the Cross at 25 microns....maybe 8 microns don't make that much of a difference but why would they have a 10 micron filter if it doesn't matter?  Just thinking out loud, I guess...

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 14, 2011)

I've gotta flash back to the 70's and say COOL BIKE MAN!!  Now that is nice  I was actually thinking (once I got past the motorized stage) of one of those low-slung bikes (probably goes back to the 70's, too) where your butt is about 3 inches off the asphalt. 

Yelp, concrete mostly with some asphalt thrown in...unload, stack, reload, haul, restack.<groan>  Unfortunately that has become less and less.  The small Mom and Pop operations have been hit hard by the economy and the big corporations...it's bad when your main supplier puts a bullseye on your back, loyalty gets you no where.  At least being small we have a lower overhead to deal with, but it doesn't look good...another reason I'm trying to get my wood heating going...I've got some tools and trees. 

There's one thing about it, and I think you've said it before....your splitter don't owe you anything!  It's a good'un!!

Take care,
Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you mean a bike like these Ed?







This was Team Velokraft in 2007. Tim Woudenberg from San Francisco and Glenn Druery from Sidney, Australia. I well remember when Glenn was clocked at 72 mph just west of Durango, CO. That is flying! Yes, he was passing cars.

Oh, the bikes were $10,000 bikes....


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 16, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Do you mean a bike like these Ed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WOW  Just think if Opie had one of those to deliver newspapers with....  Who's that strange looking character second from the right?

Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 16, 2011)

Never did figure out who he was but we saw him driving the RV all the time. He had some other chores too and we just put up with him.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 16, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Never did figure out who he was but we saw him driving the RV all the time. He had some other chores too and we just put up with him.


I think I've seen him on "America's Most Wanted"....


----------



## fishinpa (Mar 19, 2011)

Intheswamp: I will bw honest and admit that I have not read every reply here, so hopefully this is not a repeat recomendation.

BY an extray 5 gal jug of hydraulic fluid when you grab the splitter. The crate only comes with x amount, and does not fill the unit up to the recommended amount.

NOTE: I just changed my filter for the first time (about 32 hours) and it was a mess. There does not appear to be a way to stop the flow (short of driaing the entire unit first) and the oil was so clean, I wounder why I did it. My unit it about 2 seasons uused now.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, fishinpa.  I'll be sure and pick up some extra hydraulic oil.  TSC put the splitter together and I'm going to check the fluid before we roll it out the door....if it's low when we check it won't be when it leaves there.  


For the B&S engine I've pretty much decided to go with Pennzoil HD 30w.  I may try a synthetic later on but for now I'll use dino.

I'll be heading over there to pick it up in an hour or so....it's kind of bitter sweet (for now) being as the doctor feels pretty sure I've got a pinched nerve in my neck/upper back....toothache pain in the shoulder and upper arm.  I was going to haul it back on my small trailer but I'm thinking it might be just easier to tow it back on it's tires....it's a 20+ mile trip.  I'm still going to try some firewood cutting this afternoon, though....I've got a new mouth to feed now.  But I'll either be rolling the rounds up a ramp or hoisting them with block and tackle. 



Ed


----------



## fishinpa (Mar 19, 2011)

I hope you get this before you tow it home... I recommend you plug the beather hole in the square fill plug or you need to wipe the unit down once you get it home. It'll leave a trail of fluid frm the store to the house. (And probably pi$$ of the Mercedes that was tailgate'ing you the whole way back. ;-) )


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd tow it on the trailer.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, I just got back in from cutting wood...my shoulder and arm is KILLIN' ME  It was weird...while I was cutting my shoulder hurt but not enough to hinder me but enough that I tried to be careful loading rounds.  Soon as I get home and sit down in a chair it goes into warp drive pain.  Crazy...time for a muscle relaxer...they don't really help but they kinda make me stupid and I don't think about the shoulder as much...I might take two. 

Anyhow, got a minute and figured I'd give a quick update.  I finally got to TSC and picked the splitter up.  I did a little shopping (dogfood) and told one of the stock clerks that I was going to pick up a splitter and wanted to look at  it.  He carried me in the back and let me see it.  The first thing I did was check the engine oil.  It was only up to where the point turns into the stick width...I guess you could say the shoulder of the point.  I asked them if they had checked the oil and was assured they had...they said the guy that put it together even cranked it.  I asked for the manager.  While the *assistant* manager was coming I checked the hydraulic fluid....it was a half inch below the "low" mark.  My frown got even bigger....oh, and the plug was finger tight...should it be tighted with a crescent wrench firmly?   The stock boy and the "certified mechanic" that was there definitely were defending the person that put it together...I sensed a defensive attitude from them which didn't help my feelings any.  

Anyhow, the assistant manager got there, the stituation and my displeasure was expressed.  I made sure of a 30 day return and the assistant manager assured me that I could and that they wanted me to be happy.    All the fluids were topped off and I brought it home.  The first thing I did when I got home was to check the temperature of the wheel hubs.  The left side was acceptably warm while the right side seemed almost to the point of being hot...I can't remember right now, but one of the caps seemed like it was a bit mashed in...I'll check on which one.

Naturally, the next thing I did was split a round...I would have split more but was in a hurry to go cut some wood.   Before putting the round on the cradle I operated the ram....it was jerky, but I recalled reading someone saying that it would be until the air got out of the system...and we had added a good bit of fluid at TSC.  I retracted the ram and activated it again and it was smooth.  The round made the splitter hesitate just a thought but it busted through it with ease...split that round up quiet nicely.  I'm happy for now, even if the splitter was very low on both hydraulic fluid and engine oil.  Earlier in talking with the manager I had inquired about the quality of the assembly....he said they'd never had any problems....I guess I'm the lucky one, eh.  Too bad he had the day off, he's not the most friendly type and I would have liked him to have been there.

Thanks fishinpa for the tip on checking the fluids!  I didn't get your message about plugging the vent hole...I was wondering why all those folks coming up behind me would suddenly going into a spin...I think most of'em got out of the ditch...I would've stopped and helped them but I was on a "mission". 

Anyhow, I'm happy with the splitter if I can really say that with only one round under the wedge.  More to come.

I got a fair load of wood today, probably a bit more than a face cord in the round.  Some more water oak probably.  And a couple of other varieties that I'll post a pictures of when I get some daylight.  I intended to bring a ramp with me today...forgot it.  Was going to buy a couple of double pulleys at TSC and make a block and tackle but they didn't have them.  I've definitely gotta figure something better out.  There's some good wood in the clear-cut but if it is very deep into the clear-cut where I can't drive the truck I can only tote it so far.  Once I get the brakes fixed on my Cherokee 4x4 I'll be pulling my 5x10 trailer and that might get me further into the clear-cut but the biggest thing is that it will be much lower to load wood into.

Now, where are those muscle relaxers and tylenol...

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 20, 2011)

I didn't want to turn this thread into a "wood" thread so I posted some pictures of the clear-cut area in another thread about "wood getting".  You can see the pics (if you want to) here....wood pictures.

Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ed, it is a good thing you checked those oil levels. I doubt anything was hurt so you should be okay and no doubt will love this splitter. Just make sure you use it the right way....vertical.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 21, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Ed, it is a good thing you checked those oil levels. I doubt anything was hurt so you should be okay and no doubt will love this splitter. Just make sure you use it the right way....vertical.



Yelp, checking the fluid was a good idea suggested by fishinpa.

I'm hoping that tomorrow evening after work I can get to know the splitter and give it a good workout...gotta mow grass after work today.   The one round I split the other day of some of that barkless oak seemed to be pretty tough.  I recall a Fiskars SS bouncing off some of it before I could get a round cracked open...an encounter that helped further convince me to buy the splitter.  (I'm still rationalizing the purchase.  )

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 22, 2011)

I am rather PO'd right now.  Went back out to split some more wood.  Maybe a face cord split so far.  

Cranked the splitter up and it started making a noise.  I shut it down and cranked it again...a little noise, engaged the ram...BIG NOISE...ram quit moving...engine unloaded no action from ram now with round of wood stuck on it.  Moving the valve doesn't affect the machine...just a motor running that doesn't act like it's hooked to anything.  Coupler bad?  I've already called TSC....after my encounter with the low fluids when I picked it up from them and the response from them regarding the low fluids I'm about ready to return it for credit and get something else.  Not sure if I trust the mechanics as I'm sure they've discussed what a SOB I am.  "A" manager told me when I called them about it that they had just gotten a new one in and if I wanted to swap it for that one.  I'm not sure if I want another one or not.

I'm hot and very aggravated at the moment.  Like I said...*maybe* a face cord split with it and it's screwed up.<sigh>

Ed


----------



## certified106 (Mar 22, 2011)

Intheswamp said:
			
		

> I am rather PO'd right now.  Went back out to split some more wood.  Maybe a face cord split so far.
> 
> Cranked the splitter up and it started making a noise.  I shut it down and cranked it again...a little noise, engaged the ram...BIG NOISE...ram quit moving...engine unloaded no action from ram now with round of wood stuck on it.  Moving the valve doesn't affect the machine...just a motor running that doesn't act like it's hooked to anything.  Coupler bad?  I've already called TSC....after my encounter with the low fluids when I picked it up from them and the response from them regarding the low fluids I'm about ready to return it for credit and get something else.  Not sure if I trust the mechanics as I'm sure they've discussed what a SOB I am.  "A" manager told me when I called them about it that they had just gotten a new one in and if I wanted to swap it for that one.  I'm not sure if I want another one or not.
> 
> ...



I had a problem with my TSC splitter after about a cord however it was  Briggs and Stratton engine defect. I took it straight back to TSC traded it on another one and since then have split about 15 cords without a problem.


----------



## mayhem (Mar 22, 2011)

You got a bad luck draw and a bum splitter.  Swap it for the other new one and make sure you've still got the 30 day return policy.


----------



## Jags (Mar 22, 2011)

It is probably a loose love joy connection at the output of motor/ input to pump.  Easy fix if thats what it is.  Start the motor up and stick your head down by the pump.  Engage ram and see if pump shaft is turning or not.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 22, 2011)

Ed, sorry to hear about your problem but please keep in mind this sort of thing can happen to anything mechanical. Simply return it to TSC and they will either replace it or refund your dollars. I have returned several things to them and there have been no questions asked. They replace or refund and that is one reason they are good to deal with on some things.


----------



## Jags (Mar 22, 2011)

Check your love joy first.  If that is the problem it ain't worth the fuel/time to haul it back.  1.5 minutes and an allen wrench will tighten it back up.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know my parts very well, so i googled that one to make sure you weren't messing with him a "check your muffler bearings" sort of thing. Found some complaints about this very thing on arboristsite, so i think you might be onto something.


----------



## Dieselhead (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you drop the hydraulic pump or lift the engine off???

Do the fingers(?) on the piece on the two shafts look chipped/worn???  Thanks, Ed


----------



## Jags (Mar 22, 2011)

Take it back.  One of the connections slipped down the shaft to cause this.  Both the lovejoys and the spider need to be replaced.


----------



## Dieselhead (Mar 22, 2011)

yep thats screwed. Take er back and get another. Poor Q/C right there.


----------



## dr.drew (Mar 22, 2011)

wow that sucks!! I was just at tractor supply yesterday looking at the same splitter. Well I guess I will keep looking


----------



## Jags (Mar 23, 2011)

dr.drew said:
			
		

> wow that sucks!! I was just at tractor supply yesterday looking at the same splitter. Well I guess I will keep looking



Nothing wrong with the splitter - its the freckled face kid that put it together that was the problem.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it really broken down to that level?


----------



## Jags (Mar 23, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Is it really broken down to that level?



If your referring to my comment - yep.  The failure pictured above was nothing more than the love joy connectors not being properly tightened.  Nothing more, nothing less (for the record I don't know if it was a freckled face kid that did it, but somebody screwed up during the assembly).


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 23, 2011)

I meant, is the splitter really sent unassembled to that degree?
I'm thinking factory.


----------



## Jags (Mar 23, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I meant, is the splitter really sent unassembled to that degree?
> I'm thinking factory.



I think each mfg has a different packaging theory, but it wouldn't be unusual for an Ace hardware, or other stores to get these machine with the engine unmounted.


----------



## oilstinks (Mar 23, 2011)

The huskee that i have splits about 70 truckloads a year for about 4 years now and still going strong. My huskee says universal hydro fluid or dextron autotranny fluid. a wix 51553 is 30 micron, 51552 is 20 micron, and 51551  10 micron i think. plus wix is US made right here in north Carolina. Dr drew these are good splitters for a cost of 999. Just make sure the love joy is tight. Just a simple manufacturing mistake.


----------



## djblech (Mar 23, 2011)

The 25 ton MTD that I bought from Menards about a month ago was in the crate with all fluids (no gas). I checked all levels and they were fine. After 4 tanks of gas the briggs is finally starting every time and running good. It is nice to be able to go out and just split for an hour when ever I feel like it.
Doug


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm glad most folks got a good machine...unfortunately I can't say the same for myself.

I didn't even know what  lovejoy looked like till this unit quick working, unfortunately I found out the hard way.  A slight disadvantage is that I don't know how it is supposed to look when it is not torn up.  

Looking at the picture it seems that it is the pump coupling that let loose and dropped down.  Being as a key fell out and the lovejoy dropped down...did the coupling rub against a spinning part of the pump?  In other words, could there be premature wear against the pump housing, seal, mounting bracket, whatever?  Would the shaft be compromised any on the pump from scarring?

Looking at the engine's lovejoy, it looks like a spline/key or whatever on the right hand side of the shaft up above the lovejoy.  Is that how that is supposed to look?  Should it be further down into the lovejoy?

I can turn a wrench and have more intelligence than 99.9% of our elected officials but I don't attest to being a mechanic though I could probably replace all of these parts.

I'm still leaning to swapping it out or refund.  With everybody's comments about good service and a good piece of equipment (both before I purchased and in this thread) I could probably go with the swap out.  The trick there is that I don't trust the homeboys at this TSC putting together the replacement unit.  I'm sure they had no involvement with the lovejoys but the fluid levels being as low as they were and there attitudes doesn't give me a warm, cozy feeling.

For now it's sitting out back with the ram/cylinder extended with a 10-12 inch round locked in it.<sigh>  I may be carrying it back (another 42 miles) this evening after work...no lights....do you reckon that round would come dislodged going down the road?

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 23, 2011)

One other thing that I noticed is that it runs out of gas fairly quickly...quicker than if I was cutting grass with a push mower.  Looking down into the gas tank it appears there is still an inch or so of gas in it when it runs out.  Do ya'lls tank go dry when it runs out of gas?

Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 23, 2011)

When its out of gas, it is truly out. 

Sounds like I was good when I bought mine unassembled. 

Ed, for sure, take that thing back.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine will run the tank absolutely dry.
I can split close to a cord per tank in about 90 mins. 
Sounds like there is more than 1 issue with your machine, see what they will do for you.


I had problems in the beginning with an ash fouled plug and oil consumption. Seemed to improve the more I used it, no problems now.
I am guessing ring it was a ring seating problem.


----------



## Jags (Mar 23, 2011)

I doubt if the shaft/pump or anything besides the couplers were damaged, but those are not real cheap items.  Take it back and let them deal with it.  Pull out of the store with a new one all juiced up.


----------



## fishinpa (Mar 23, 2011)

Intheswamp said:
			
		

> One other thing that I noticed is that it runs out of gas fairly quickly...quicker than if I was cutting grass with a push mower.  Looking down into the gas tank it appears there is still an inch or so of gas in it when it runs out.  Do ya'lls tank go dry when it runs out of gas?
> 
> Ed



My runs out of gas in exactly 45 minutes if running wide open. I can set my watch by it. (Actually I put an hour meter on it right after the initial test to see everything was working)


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, for now I don't own a splitter.  Took it back to TSC not sure of what I would do.  Walked up to the girl at the checkout and said I had a splitter I wanted to return.  No questions, she started pecking at her screen, a minute later she asks "Is something wrong with it?".  I respond "It broke".  She continues on pecking and a minute later gets me to sign a refund slip for my credit card.  She acts like we're through and I ask "Do I need to pull around back and unload it?".  "Uh, yes.  Hold on."  Then she calls someone (in the back I guess).  Hangs up and tells me to pull around back.  The biggest, most noted part of all of this to her was that I had a round of wood stuck on the splitter.  I got around back and two guys (that I hadn't seen before) unhook the splitter without making any conversation with me.  I did attempt to make conversation with them to be sure they weren't deaf mutes.

I'm not saying I wouldn't have fixed that splitter, or swapped it with another one, or whatever.  But, there was no attempt by anyone to salvage the sale.  The only person that has actually ever given me much hope was the lady manager that was there when I picked the splitter up to start with...everyone else has left me with a negative, unappreciative feeling at that store.  That store is only 21 miles from my house, the next nearest one is 28 miles away.

I'm considering getting another one but it won't be from the close-by store...I kind of like to be appreciated when I give someone my business but I've never really felt that at this store.

As for Huskee/Speeco, I think this was just a "it's your lucky day" situation with the problem with the splitter.  Speeco would have repaired it, but I'd have a splitter sitting out in the weather for a few days with a ram extended (rain on the way) and then have a repaired splitter once I got it back from a service center somewhere.   Had I sensed a more hospitable atmosphere at TSC...I'd probably be getting it fixed.

Anyhow, I may buy the same model or something different.  The Huskee seemed to work ok the short time that it worked.  I need to do something soon, though, so I can get some of this wood split and drying 

Ed


----------



## Dieselhead (Mar 24, 2011)

Spend a few more bucks next time and buy one made in the USA. (ducks and runs to go put my flame suit on)


----------



## burntime (Mar 24, 2011)

Huskee is speeco...  my 22 ton has been going strong for 5 years.  It will be running again this weekend for a few cord.  Bummer for you, at least they made it right...


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 24, 2011)

Dieselhead said:
			
		

> Spend a few more bucks next time and buy one made in the USA. (ducks and runs to go put my flame suit on)



No flaming from me, but I wonder if it's like the USA car makers.  (You probably have heard that you can buy a Honda or Toyota with more USA parts than some GM, Ford, or Chrysler models.)  Are *ALL PARTS* for I&O/Brave, Timberwolf, etc., made in the USA? SpeeCo/Huskee does use many foreign parts, but they are assembled in Colorado, USA (corporate HQ).

Here's another interesting twist.  Last summer, SpeeCo was acquired by Blount International.  If you use/buy any chainsaw products form Oregon, Carlton, or Windsor, guess what--they're all Blount brands.

It really is getting difficult to keep up.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be honest about it....the short time that I used the Huskee it seemed to split the oak "ok"...and I found that it was enjoyable...at one point I started worrying about running out of wood to split. 

Everything seemed fairly sturdy, but I have no experience with other splitters to compare it to.  

From a newbie's eyes it seemed that the "stand" that holds the hitch-end up was a little "iffy"...seems it would rock a little back and forth....I like the stand on the Speeco splitters better. 

I like the cheap B&S motor (if it only had a bigger gas tank)...I had almost thought about buying a spare engine to "mothball" for the future.  Seemed to crank pretty good.  One thing I noticed was that the oil "silvered up" pretty quick.  I probably only ran it maybe two hours, probably more like an hour and a half, and the oil definitely was getting a silver-look to it.  If you get one of these motors you definitely want to do the 5-hour break-in oil change!

I don't think putting a file on the wedge would hurt things, but as it was it split that water oak pretty good.

Even when working on the nasty elm I checked the hydraulic fluid reservoir and it was warm but not really hot....that's a good size tank on it.

When I got home with the splitter I check the temperature of the wheel hubs.  One was only mildly warm while the other one was hot...not so hot to blister your hand but definitely warmer than the other one.  I could tell a little grease and slung out from under the grease caps.  I could also tell that one cap was caved in from being beat onto the wheel after the wheel was installed...that was assembler abuse.

Paint on the base of the B&S 675 engine was already flaking off...may have been from being roughly handled by person assembling it.  The rest of the machine looked pretty good, though.  I don't know how the paint would have held up.

The cradle is very nice.  You can sit a bit round on it and you don't have to worry about it rolling off like I would imagine it could on a flat beam.  It's also easy to spin the round on the cradle to a more favored spot for the wedge to hit it at.   The cradle for horizontal splitting is a nice feature.

The valve worked ok, I guess.  It would engage the ram when held and stop when released, except when it got pushed to the very end of it's stroke and then it seemed to keep the engine loaded up. ???  Once you nudged it firmly to retract it would fully retract the ram.  The only part I was a little curious about was it loading the engine up when it came to a stop at the end of a full stroke.   ...at least that's the way I remember it.    

It is a basic machine, probably like most of them...so simple a cave man could do it.  :roll:

continued to next message....


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 25, 2011)

...continued from previous message.

When I carried it back I actually drove slower than I did when I brought it home (35-40 rather than 40-45 mph).  I figured if I decided to let'em fix it it would have 60 miles on it by time I got it home and I wanted those to be at least "gentle" miles.

I talked with Kevin with Speeco's customer service.  I had talked with him prior to buying the splitter and he helped me by explaining different things about splitters.   He offered to do what he could to get my splitter up and running and was a perfect gentleman during it all.  Had it not be for the attitude of several people at TSC I would probably have fixed the machine and gone on about things.  But...when I ask the manager about the quality of their assembly and he responds nonchalantly "We've never had a problem" and really doesn't seem interested in selling me a splitter...when I have a self described TSC "certified mechanic" stand there and tell me that it's ok that the engine oil only touches the tip (maybe to  the shoulders) of the dipstick and then he gets aggravated when I point out further that the hydraulic fluid is 1/2 inch below the add mark I couldn't help but wonder about them fixing the splitter for me or for that matter assembling a replacement unit for me.  I just didn't feel good about that prospect.  

Equipment breakdowns happen to all brands...and normally at the beginning of service during the "BREAK-in" period...somebody didn't tighten a set screw tight enough or use some loktite on it.    I've not ruled out another Huskee primarily due to two things...my experience with this one while it was working and for Kevin's at Speecos honest desire to make it right for me.  I think Kevin should be considered an "undocumented" luxury feature of the splitters.

Nope, as mad as I was at the splitter, I'd probably still have it if some people at this particular TSC had treated me like I wasn't an idiot or something.  (Which I may be an idiot or something, but they didn't have to treat me that way!)   I very well may buy another one...but it won't be at this TSC...and the $120 or so of dog food each month will come from elsewhere...along with the occasional book, trailer part, oil, etc.,etc.,.

Anyhow, I think the Huskee's are ok but a few folks at this particular TSC...maybe not.  

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, and I lost a piece of red/water oak in the return...I would've had to cut it out from between the wedge and the foot.  It made the 21 mile ride held tightly in the death grips of the Huskee.

Ed


----------



## lukem (Mar 29, 2011)

Same exact issue with the one I picked up today.  It is getting taken back tomorrow.  Haven't decided if I will return it or have them fix it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 29, 2011)

Ed, it is a sad fact of life on how some businesses are run. We have found the very same thing at different tractor supply stores. One is good, another is terrible. It was the same with the Quality Farm and Fleet stores. Well, we also find the very same thing at Home Depot or Lowe's. One store might be good and the other rotten; it all depends upon the people and from there it goes to the management. After all, they are the ones who hire and train the people on the floor. So you can not judge all stores by the experience you have at one store. 

We've even run into a store that maybe was the first time we've been there and found it to be terrific. However, the next time we went back they were jerks. A shame to run business that way.

Good luck on your next splitter.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 29, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Same exact issue with the one I picked up today.  It is getting taken back tomorrow.  Haven't decided if I will return it or have them fix it.



I sent you a pm.  Contact the Speeco rep.  

I took a refund and today more or less "ordered" one from a different TSC....your timely experience has me re-thinking the purchase.

Ed


----------



## Jags (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, this sucks.  The 22 ton splitter has a good rep too.  I KNOW that you shouldn't have to, but really this is a 90 second check/fix if you get a new one.  It is nothing but an allen screw and proper adjustment.  Its too bad that some slacky is the cause of so many bad feelings over a proven piece of equipment.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I was supposed to pick up the new 22-ton splitter this evening.  Nice lady from this TSC called and said they couldn't get the unit to prime.  I asked her if she was talking about the hydraulic system and I think I lost her, but she was nice enough about it.  They will be putting another one together for me tomorrow and I'll be picking it up Thursday.

Jags, thanks for reminding me...I'll have a hex key set in my pocket when I show up.   It might be a learning experience for them and help some body else out down the road. 

Ed


----------



## lukem (Mar 30, 2011)

Intheswamp said:
			
		

> Well, I was supposed to pick up the new 22-ton splitter this evening.  Nice lady from this TSC called and said they couldn't get the unit to prime.  I asked her if she was talking about the hydraulic system and I think I lost her, but she was nice enough about it.  They will be putting another one together for me tomorrow and I'll be picking it up Thursday.
> 
> Jags, thanks for reminding me...I'll have a hex key set in my pocket when I show up.   It might be a learning experience for them and help some body else out down the road.
> 
> Ed



Bring a SAE and a metric set.  I wish I could remember what sizes I ended up having to use.  I think one was M4.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 30, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Intheswamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up.  I've only got a SAE set, looks like I need to pick up a metric set.

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 1, 2011)

Strike two for TSC...I'm looking up company officers addresses.


----------



## Exmasonite (Apr 1, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## Dieselhead (Apr 1, 2011)

the little chinese guy that put it together the first time screwed up the 2nd time too.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok, here goes.

I called Monday and ordered a splitter.  TSC, Troy, Alabama says it will be assembled and ready the next day. That is fine with me.

I get a call the next day...they couldn't get the splitter to "prime".  They'll have to assemble the other one for me but they are getting in inventory that day so it will be two days later when it will be ready.  Well, we were supposed to have very heavy rains for Wednesday so Thursday is fine.

Thursday afternoon I call Troy and inquire about the splitter.  A guy I hadn't spoken with (had been a lady up until now) told me to hold on and he would check on it for me.  I was on hold for a couple of minutes and he came back with "yeah, they've got one put together back there" and I said "...and it's got my name on it, right?".  "Yeah" is the reply.  Ok, so after work I hook my trailer to my old Cherokee and make the 30 mile trip.

I walk in and inquire with the girl at the checkout counter.  She calls the back and talks with somebody.  She then starts checking some folks out that came up after me.   Me?  I'm just standing over there trying to figure out if someone else is coming to help me or what.  Finally after a few minutes a guy (turns out to be the manager) comes from the back pulling the splitter.  He doesn't say howdy or kiss my **s or anything.  I look at the splitter and the first thing that gets my attention is that the engine is completely covered in greasy hand prints.  I then see a big puddle of hydraulic fluid on top of the tank.  Hmmm, I'm beginning to feel a little bit like...what shall we say....like someone that didn't give a rip put this thing together.  Ok, but not to pass judgement so quickly I ask the manager who is standing there like a mute zombie if I can check the hydraulic fluid....he goes and finds me a crescent wrench.  The fluid is actually a touch overfilled.  

I replace the breather cap and proceed to the engine....engine oil again only touches the very tip of the dipstick...actually lower than the other unit was.  About that time I see the valve lever...it's just kinda hanging there....the pin and cotter key is in the lever but the lever isn't attached to the valve...it's just hanging there.  The mute zombie realizes something's wrong when I hold the lever up and ask "what's this?"...by the time he gets back with the pliers I already had the lever installed and the cheap cotter key bent over.  

The zombie manager wanders off to do managerial nothings at the counter.  It's about this time that I spot two little bolts.  You know, those two insignificant bolts that attach the tongue assembly to the tank/engine assembly.  You know....the ones that hold things together and keeps the tank and engine from breaking free while you're traveling down the road and crashing head-on into a family of circus midgets coming home from the bingo palace.  Yeah...*THOSE TWO BOLTS*...  Well, it's nothing big really, but I notice that the lock washers are, well...loose enough to wiggle between the nut and the flange on the tank/engine assembly...one nut freely loosens when I twist it with my fingers...the other nut I had to strain as much as I would to take the cap off of a bic pen to loosen it.  They were not even finger tight.  The manager/zombie is close by and I ask him what holds this thing together when your pulling it down the road...he kind of stutters and I interrupt with "how about those two loose bolts?".  

That's when I tell him I think I will pass on this unit.  And that's when he casually grabs the splitter and pulls it toward the back...not saying "I'm sorry about this, we'll get it right", or "I'm sorry you drove all this way", or "I'm late for the night of the living dead", or nothing...he just walks away apparently not caring that he's losing a thousand dollar sale.  I'm left standing there so I turn and walk out....not getting the $50 worth of dog food I needed to have got.  This is what just blows me away....the "I don't give a sheet" attitude.  I may end up ordering a splitter after all...I'm running out of nearby TSC's to try....and running out of patience, too.

I've penned a letter to TSC that I'm putting in the mail tomorrow.  Who knows?...somebody might just respond...or they might just stand there mute like a zombie.

This is getting to be ridiculous!<sigh>
Ed


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, that really stinks.  

For what they are, I like the the two TSC's around me.  The guy that puts equipment together at the one closest to me did a good job on my 35-ton splitter, but your experience is totally unacceptable.


----------



## lukem (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm wondering if I should go thru mine and check all the bolts now!  

Ran it for about 45 minutes last night with no issues.  Coupling still where it should be.

I was looking at the product reviews on the TSC site yesterday and the latest two reviews (not mine and prob not yours) mentioned defective couplings too.  Looks like they need to tighten up a manufacturing process.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 1, 2011)

This is to the point beyond ridiculous now. What is wrong with this company? I can understand a mistake now and then and even some bad experience from a store, but this is way beyond that. So sorry to hear all this.

Prediction:  Ed will never again enter a TSC store.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Apr 3, 2011)

I didnt have time to read all the posts. but Will tsc not take it back and give you a new one? i had a problem on mine and had to bring it back and swap for a new one. they even credited me 50 bucks for the hassle. just stick on them and make them give you a new one. shouldn't be a problem


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 3, 2011)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> I didnt have time to read all the posts. but Will tsc not take it back and give you a new one? i had a problem on mine and had to bring it back and swap for a new one. they even credited me 50 bucks for the hassle. just stick on them and make them give you a new one. shouldn't be a problem



To save you time reading all the posts: he already did that.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 7, 2011)

The letter has been mailed...actually seven of'em....executive officers, board of directors, and Speeco.  I had a little help editing it, was suggested (as many of you suggested) to shorten it...it's still four pages but no mention of third eyes.

We'll see if they respond....

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 7, 2011)

I just called two businesses fairly close to me that are listed in Speeco's "store locator".  The first place I called said we're too far south for log splitters and that the freight is too high...that TSC has them and that I could them...I thanked him for his help.  The second call I made state that the number had been disconnected.  Kinda sad.

Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

Ed, I do hope you get some response; positive or negative. Just get some response. Hopefully this company will also look at this as a good feedback on how those stores are doing in the customer service or customer relations area. However, I just hope this all has a positive ending to this sad story.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, Dennis, I hope I get a response.  I got "delivery confirmation" for the letters so I'll know when they arrive at the destinations.  I need to hurry up and decide what to do about a splitter, though, so I can get some of these rounds split and drying 

Ed


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Hope you get a positive response. JB


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks BK.  

Ed


----------



## richg (Apr 8, 2011)

You'll get a reply. Tractor Supply is publicly traded and no CFO can sit back and let something like this go unresolved. A paying customer can't get satisfaction despite three attempts? Somebody is gonna get taken to the woodshed, pun intended.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 8, 2011)

richg said:
			
		

> You'll get a reply. Tractor Supply is publicly traded and no CFO can sit back and let something like this go unresolved. A paying customer can't get satisfaction despite three attempts? Somebody is gonna get taken to the woodshed, pun intended.



I guess my signature line is causing a little confusion...only two attempts so far.  The 3rd one is yet to be seen. 

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 10, 2011)

According to USPS "Delivery Confirmation" all six letters to TSC Corporate in Brentwood, TN were delivered today.  SpeeCo should receive their letter within a day or two.

Ed


----------



## certified106 (Apr 10, 2011)

It really stinks you have had so much trouble with your splitter. I just ran the thirteenth cord through mine this weekend and it has been ok so far. After reading your thread I pulled it in the garage this afternoon changed the oil and went over it with a fine tooth comb. Hope it gets resolved for you.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 10, 2011)

certified106 said:
			
		

> It really stinks you have had so much trouble with your splitter. I just ran the thirteenth cord through mine this weekend and it has been ok so far. After reading your thread I pulled it in the garage this afternoon changed the oil and went over it with a fine tooth comb. Hope it gets resolved for you.


certified, I'm glad your splitter has done you good.  I splitter really isn't the issue, it's the wasted time but mostly the attitudes that I ran into while trying to get a good one that has put me in a funk. I would *probably* buy another Huskee but looks like TSC has a monopoly in them down here.

I'm sure the situation will be resolved one way or the other.

Glad you checked your unit over...did you find anything that you had to tighten or whatever?

Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 10, 2011)

certified106 said:
			
		

> It really stinks you have had so much trouble with your splitter. I just ran the thirteenth cord through mine this weekend and it has been ok so far. After reading your thread I pulled it in the garage this afternoon changed the oil and went over it with a fine tooth comb. Hope it gets resolved for you.



Hey certified, I started my splitter Friday afternoon and split for just a little while. I'd guess we are on at least our 213th cord now or somewhere in that vacinity. I hope yours lasts even longer than ours.


----------



## certified106 (Apr 10, 2011)

Intheswamp said:
			
		

> certified106 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope couldn't find anything wrong with it. I will say that the return hose will be getting replace with one that has strain relief on it eventually as its prone to linking to easily.


----------



## certified106 (Apr 10, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> certified106 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dennis if im still able to pick up a chainsaw after 213 cords I will consider myself lucky. I hope you get another 213 out of it. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2011)

Every time I look at this thread I am reminded of my splitter. Bought it in 1988. From day one it sounded different than any splitter I had used before or have used since I bought it. After twenty years of splitting five to six cord a season I was rolling rounds out of the trailer one day and one took off down hill and hit right on the end of the Briggs carb and broke it in half. Best I could find for a new one was ninety bucks. I said the heck with that and bought a HF Honda clone and went to take the old engine off. When I pulled the cover off the Lovejoy coupler there was no doughnut to be found. The coupler was not installed correctly and the screws were tight. Obviously installed wrong at the factory and ran without the doughnut all these years. Ran metal to metal the whole time. One tough hydraulic pump I am here to tell ya.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 10, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Every time I look at this thread I am reminded of my splitter. Bought it in 1988. From day one it sounded different than any splitter I had used before or have used since I bought it. After twenty years of splitting five to six cord a season I was rolling rounds out of the trailer one day and one took off down hill and hit right on the end of the Briggs carb and broke it in half. Best I could find for a new one was ninety bucks. I said the heck with that and bought a HF Honda clone and went to take the old engine off. When I pulled the cover off the Lovejoy coupler there was no doughnut to be found. The coupler was not installed correctly and the screws were tight. Obviously installed wrong at the factory and ran without the doughnut all these years. Ran metal to metal the whole time. One tough hydraulic pump I am here to tell ya.



HEY....my splitter ran metal to metal, too....just not as long as yours.  :shut: 

Ed


----------



## tnroadkill (Apr 11, 2011)

be sure you direct TSC to this forum so they can read the feedback


----------



## muncybob (Apr 11, 2011)

Ed, I hope they make it all good for you and their respective stores received some badly needed training! I'm taking a chance and will be picking up the 22 ton splitter at TSC this coming Saturday...my daughter knows the store manager and I got a $$ deal I could not pass up...sure hope I made the right call!

I pulled the trigger on this as it appears they are phasing out the non-carb compliant models and the newer ones are considerably more $$.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 11, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Ed, I hope they make it all good for you and their respective stores received some badly needed training! I'm taking a chance and will be picking up the 22 ton splitter at TSC this coming Saturday...my daughter knows the store manager and I got a $$ deal I could not pass up...sure hope I made the right call!
> 
> I pulled the trigger on this as it appears they are phasing out the non-carb compliant models and the newer ones are considerably more $$.



I think you'll have a good splitter.  Just check out all the bolts and screws (lovejoys) and the fluid levels.  Change the oil at the initial break-in period.  After only maybe a hour or so of actual running time the oil in the one that I had was already silvered up.  If I manage to grab another one I think I may make two break-in oil changes...one at maybe 2.5 hours and one at the 5 hour mark.  

Great on getting a deal on the splitter!!  Tell the manager you've got an evil twin brother down in Alabama that needs a deal, too! 

Ed


----------



## muncybob (Apr 11, 2011)

Ed, be happy to get you one but I think your drive up will eat up your savings! This is good timing for me as I just lucked out on a CL ad and she has several cords for me to take.
Good luck...will be interesting to see just how responsive/caring TSC big-brass are.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, the letter that I ended up mailing was four pages long.  Backwoods Savage helped (alot!) on taming the raging beast within it.  He agreed it might be better if it was shorter but after wrestling with it for a few days I decided to send it on in it's (edited) entirety...without mentioning my third eye.   Thanks Dennis and all of you for your help, suggestions, and support. 

The letters were delivered to TSC this past Saturday.  Today around 4:30cst I was surprised to receive a sincerely apologetic phone call from a gentleman from TSC in Brentwood, TN.  The gentleman that I spoke with assured me that what I experienced is not what TSC wants their customers to experience.  

Apparently they are investigating my experiences to some degree and by some statements the gentleman from TSC made they have already talked some to both stores involved.  I don't think this was merely a "we've got to respond" type of contact that was made with me.  

He asked me if I was still interested in a splitter and I told him that I was.  He told me that if I would give them another chance that the assistant manager of the Greenville store will call me when they have the unit that is there checked out *well* and ready to be picked up.   He went on to ask me what days would be convenient for me to pick it up.  

During the entire conversation I felt that he was genuinely concerned about keeping my business.  He was very apologetic and seemed appreciative that I took the time to write them.  I don't know if he would want me to name him but he wasn't one of the people that I addressed or cc'd the letter to.  He did state that his office was about 25' from the president's and the chairman of the board's offices and that one of them brought the letter to him.  He gave me a direct number to him and I think I will be hearing from him again to follow-up on the outcome.

Basically, by the end of the business day that they received my letter they have responded in a very timely, receptive, and apologetic way and if nothing else have made me feel a good bit better about doing business with TSC.   I'm beginning to feel that even as big as they are that they do care about the folks that made/are making'em that big.  I'm impressed...so far.   

And the best thing about it....hopefully I'll be splittin' wood by the weekend 
Now if somebody will turn the temperature back down...it's gettin' hot in Dixie

For now, refer to the last line of my signature...that's where we're at.

Ed


ETA:  Of course it could all be a trick and when I get there they all jump on me and start beating me with liverwurst dog treats  "RUN BABY IT'S AH SETUP!!"


----------



## REM505 (Apr 12, 2011)

That's good news!  It would have, of course, been better if they would have treated you like this the first time.  Hopefully they take these kind of customer problems as a wake up call.  So thanks for sending it in.  

When you talk to that guy again would you mention that they could use some price tags and try restocking drill bits and sockets more than once every 2 months ;-)


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2011)

Yelp, it made me feel better about things, Jack Wagon.  About an hour ago SpeeCo called...fast response from them, also.  They're talking with TSC now and hopefully folks won't run into the situations that I ran into.  

When talking with the SpeeCo guy I inquired as to what size bottle of oil was Briggs&Stratton; shipping with B&S675; engines.  He told me (which I already knew) that they were 18 ounce bottles...the engine manual calls for 20 ounces.  Two ounces doesn't seem like much but that is 10% of the required oil in the B&S 675 engine.  I think in the future customers won't have as much problem with low oil in the new 22-ton units. 

The Speeco guy was just as nice and apologetic as the TSC guy was yesterday.  At least both of them seemed to be sincere with what they said to me.

The assistant manager also called to let me know that they had a splitter ready for me and wanted to set up a time for me to pick it up so that she will be the one that I deal with.  She seemed as nice as the two gentlemen were.  She definitely wants to be there when I pick it up, though as she said she could come in early if that would help.  I may try to pick it up tomorrow sometime...otherwise it will be Thursday.  I'm still a bit hesitant being as I guess the same mechanics will be working on it.  ???  :blank: 

Ed


----------



## Exmasonite (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd hope that TSC would knock 10-15% off the price for all your trouble and inconvenience.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 12, 2011)

If the store manager wants you to go in the back room to show you something, don't do it!  :lol:


----------



## Jags (Apr 12, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> If the store manager wants you to go in the back room to show you something, don't do it!  :lol:



I don't know about this.  He did state that the store manager was a "she". ;-)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 12, 2011)

Ed, this is great news and hopefully in the end all will be well for both you and the company. For a company to respond so quickly and favorably says much about the company. Let's hope the product exceeds the expectations.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 13, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Ed, this is great news and hopefully in the end all will be well for both you and the company. For a company to respond so quickly and favorably says much about the company. Let's hope the product exceeds the expectations.



Ditto that on everything working out for all parties concerned, Dennis.  I was impressed by how fast both companies responded.  There words seemed sincere both in wanting to have my business and apologizing for the situation.  The gentleman from Speeco understood the "food chain" of retail business so that even though the bulk of the issue was a personnel issue with TSC that it affected him and Speeco, also.   He stated that they will be re-evaluating their training courses for TSC employees.  I will be watching for the 2nd stage to kick in (or not) and will probably video it when I get to splitting some tough stuff.

Zags and BB....I'll be on high alert if I'm invited to the back

Ya'll reckon' I need to carry that last round of the #&^$&@# p*ss elm with me to let them demonstrate to me how well the splitter works?  I could video the certified mechanic splitting it.  Thoughts anyone? :coolgrin: 

Ed


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't imagine why you wouldn't take a couple of rounds with you, just to test run the machine before taking it home.  After what you've been through, I think they'd understand why you want to do this.  If there's a problem on the first couple of rounds, they'll see for themselves what's going on.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 13, 2011)

By all means. Take something that is tough to split and make them show you it is okay.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm disappointed that you had to suffer through some idiots, but around here TSC is actually pretty good for a big box store.  There are people there who actually have owned tractors and know something.  When I was shopping for my splitter, the sales associate showed me how it split some elm and maple rounds they had on site and said that if there's any wood that I thought would be a challenge for it, bring it in.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 14, 2011)

Ed, glad to hear that you may have a positive outcome after all! I know for a fact that the store manager(and I'm assuming all TSC full time people) can buy most anything at TSC and get a 15% discount....I would be disappointed to hear from you that this was not done for you! Heck, they ought to deliver the splitter to you and offer  to split the first cord for you!


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 14, 2011)

Short note here...

I received a letter from Jim Wright, Chairman/CEO this morning.  Basically following up on my situation and apologizing personally for my troubles.  He also allowed that the Regional VP that I talked with earlier had worked out a discount for me.  We'll see what that's about.  So far they've been a class act A.L. (after letter).

I'm leaving in a few minutes heading over there and going to carry with me that knarly piece of elm.

Thanks for the feedback and well wishes.  I'll report back with the outcome.

Ed

PS...BB and Jags, I'm carried my wife with me to keep me safe!


----------



## Jags (Apr 14, 2011)

Intheswamp said:
			
		

> PS...BB and Jags, I'm carried my wife with me to keep me safe!



Good thinking.  Nobody messes with a ticked off woman.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 15, 2011)

Well...

I got a splitter.  The associate manager that wanted to be there when I picked the splitter up wasn't there (she told me she worked from 12noon til quitting time...I don't think she told me she was off on Thursday afternoons but...).  Anyhow, *everybody* there was super nice and *everybody* knew I had had problems.   

The "certified" mechanic came up while I was beginning to look the machine over (I think they called him in while I was at the checkout counter).  The engine oil was ok but when I checked the hydraulic fluid it was basically at the bottom of the breather cap...kinda overfull-looking.  I noted a little concerned/defensive/angry/fear/panic look streak across the mechanic's face when I noted that but after a moment he pointed out that we were sideways on an incline.  We moved the splitter up to a level spot and it helped a bit on reducing the level...but it was still overfilled and I think he was still worried about it...I told him not to worry, that it'd spit it out if it was too much....he offered to take some out.  It wasn't long before we had a good banter going and got him smiling.  The younger guy was a lot more friendly this go'round, too.   There was also a lady clerk that was there most of the time with us kinda overlooking things.  

After checking the fluids I told them I had a couple of pieces of wood I wanted to split.  I think I startled them a little when I opened the back of the Expedition and grabbed that big big piece of @"(*&$@ elm.   I really think the mechanic got a kick out of it because it had to drop down into granny gear to bust that knarly piece up.  The motor loaded up just a tad, the ram slowed down and smashed on through that twisted @&(#&@(& elm.  I did not let off the valve handle and the motor did not bog down as bad as the first one would.  This one really seemed to split better.  I went ahead and busted that piece up...it was about an 18" that had a nice flare to it from being so close to the stump...it slowed down a few more times but when I had a quarter of a round it would split it with little problem.  After finishing that piece up I grabbed a 14" piece of red oak and quickly split it up.  No problem.

I feel this splitter is a better splitter than the first one.  When I was splitting the @(#&#$*$ elm it did not bog the motor down to the point where I felt like I needed to back off of the valve handle...the first splitter made me back off when splitting rounds of the same tree.  After shutting the splitter off I talked with the mechanic some and he said that he had talked with the customer service that I spoke with on the phone.  He also talked with Kevin who he said walked him through checking every bolt, nut, screw, etc.,.

After checking it out and getting some feedback from them regarding the preparation of the splitter I went back up front and paid for the splitter.  They knocked $100 off, basically 10%, not equal to the manager/employee price or whatever but I appreciate what I got.  

I got my receipt and went to the back where I'd left them hooking up the splitter.  There was a problem when I got there.

Seems my 2" ball that I have used for the last ten years on the Expedition to pull pontoon boats, john boats, trailers, etc.,. was too big for the Huskee's 2" hitch.   :-/ 

I kid you not.  I was about to throw my hands in the air, walk back up front, get a refund and leave but the mechanic was determined to get it fixed.  The 2" hitch on the Huskee would only go half the way down on my 2" ball.  We tried everything but the ball was too big or the hitch was too small.  The mechanic got some 2" hitches off the shelf and they fit the ball....he took the OE hitch off the splitter but then none of the aftermarket hitches fit the Huskee's tongue...either the bolt pattern was wrong or width was wrong.  He ended up getting a new 2" ball and trying it in the Huskee hitch...it worked.  So, I've got a new 2" ball...it just seems kind of strange that my old ball wouldn't fit.  I've got a cheap plastic set of calipers I'm going to use to compare those two balls to each other.  We finally got it hooked up and went home.

When I got home I checked the wheel hubs and they were even warm after the 20+ mile ride home....the first splitter had one hub that was warm and the other hub very warm to mildly hot.  For some reason I feel that this splitter is a better build and if the mechanic followed Kevin the Speeco rep's instructions I feel that things are put together ok.  That ball/hitch thing is kinda strange, but I'll check some of my other hitches out on the ball and see how they do.

continued....


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 15, 2011)

...from previous post.

As for "consideration" that they gave me I figure that they paid for all my wasted gas and then paid me 65-cents a mile for my time and trouble...  
$100 plus tax off of the splitter ($109.50)
new hitch ball I offered to pay for but they "donated" it ($10.94)
Total consideration: $120.44.  

I figure I spent about $35 on gas for the trips involved prior to this one so let's say they gave me $85 for traveling 130 miles, my time, and wear-and-tear on the vehicle.  Nothing great, but better than nothing and better than them simply writing them off.  What I feel is better than the $$$ is that the mechanic, the younger guy, and myself I think are "ok", and that means a lot.  I've found that as I get older that having contention and strife are things that I really detest.  I'd much rather smile and greet someone than to see them and have contempt for them...being human it is easy to fall into the latter situation but it's very good when you get rid of that situation.

When I left the TSC store me and the mechanic shook hands.  He told me if I had a problem with the Huskee to bring it back to them.

I told him not to worry, I would.  

Ed


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 15, 2011)

. . . and they all lived happily ever after.  

Good ending Intheswamp. Valid, well written letters of complaint when justified often result in a positive outcome . . . as do letters of praise when someone or some company goes above and beyond what is expected. After a few weeks of use if everything is working out well I would not hesitate to send the very same people (and the store) a thank you letter expressing just how pleased you were . . .


----------



## Jags (Apr 15, 2011)

Whoo Hooo! A happy ending.

I agree with Jake on the letter writing.  Let them know that they made amends.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 15, 2011)

The follow-up letter is already on my mind...won't be four pages, though!  

Ed


----------



## mayhem (Apr 15, 2011)

Glad this situation worked out for you in the end.  I'm a bit surprised at the discount they gave you, in a disappoointed way after the hassle you've been through, but whats important here is you, the TSC customer is happy with the outcome.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 15, 2011)

You are a stronger Man than I....Had problems with a new 260 and 880 that was set up wrong! After telling them on the 260 they had the wrong sprocket 10 times the teck ask well where in the hell did you buy this from! I said YOU! lol sometime you just get into a nightmare, but things also seem to work out if they have good people in place.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 15, 2011)

It worked out....kind of figured it would when I read the initial reply you received from your letter(s). I won't be receiving my splitter until Monday(4/18) afternoon but you can bet I'll be checking EVERYTHING on it bfore I start the engine!  
I thought for sure you would have received the 15% discount but as you said what you got was better than nothing....happy splitting to ya!


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 15, 2011)

I decided to delete this post as it did come across as sounding greedy on my part regarding the discount they gave me.  I didn't feel good about it when I posted it.  If it hadn't been good enough I didn't have to buy the splitter, right?    Thank you, Treepointer, for the reality check. 

Ed


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 15, 2011)

If it's $100 off the $999 sale price, then I'd be happy at this point.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 15, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> If it's $100 off the $999 sale price, then I'd be happy at this point.


Yelp, I'm happy, but the thing I think I'm happiest about is that the unit was gone over very carefully before I picked it up.   Hopefully this spitter won't leave the vicinity of my woodpile any time soon. 

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 15, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> If it's $100 off the $999 sale price, then I'd be happy at this point.


$999 is the regular price, not on sale.

Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 15, 2011)

Ed, this is fantastic news, even if your balls are wrong!

It sounds as if this will all be a happy ending and I'm so happy that the mechanic and others came across. You did excellent by taking that $%*#^& elm with you and now you know what the splitter will do. May this thing serve you even better than ours has and may it last even longer. 

Congratulations Ed. You did fine.


----------



## lukem (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got about 5 tanks of gas thru my new huskee that had the same broken coupler as your first one.  It has been a champ.  I'm going to change the oil tomorrow for good measure.  I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 16, 2011)

Intheswamp said:
			
		

> TreePointer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, maybe there's regional pricing.  Here, the regular price moved to $1099 last year, and it will drop to $999 for a week or two on sale.  And there also is the additional 10%-off coupon that comes around every so often.  Regardless, I think $100 off whatever the sale price may be is something with which I'd be happy.


----------



## lukem (Apr 16, 2011)

Same here.   999 reg price.  Listed like that online too.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 16, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Ed, this is fantastic news, even if your balls are wrong!
> 
> It sounds as if this will all be a happy ending and I'm so happy that the mechanic and others came across. You did excellent by taking that $%*#^& elm with you and now you know what the splitter will do. May this thing serve you even better than ours has and may it last even longer.
> 
> Congratulations Ed. You did fine.


Now, if I don't get blown into Georgia by these storms coming through tonight I'll be splitting wood tomorrow....might be some scrounges in the morning....it's blowing big time outside right now.  Talked with a friend in Jackson, MS earlier today after the tornado went through over there...he said they were about 400 yards from where it hit...I could tell he was pretty rattled...said that's the first one he's ever seen and that he didn't ever want to see or hear another one.  I went up to Montgomery this evening and when I road into the city limits I could hear the civil defense sirens going off and drove through some heavy rain and wind.  Got what I needed and bee-bopped it back home under dry conditions.  Looks like we're going to get the lower/southern tail of the storm system in a few minutes...the systems come across at an angle from sw to ne.  We can use the rain but don't need the storm.

Anyhow...  I may cut some more of the cemetery wood in the morning and then spend a few hours splitting.  Production had kind of hit a snag these last few weeks...gotta get it going  I'm going to get the clearcut wood split up first and see what I managed to pull out from up there.  I figure I got a little over a cord from up there....probably a half.<duh>

Ed

It's good to feel ok about the splitter *and* the people.  I'll dust my britches off now and carry.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 16, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> I've got about 5 tanks of gas thru my new huskee that had the same broken coupler as your first one.  It has been a champ.  I'm going to change the oil tomorrow for good measure.  I think you'll be happy with it.


How silver does your oil look.  In the first splitter it didn't take but 2-3 tank fulls to silver up the oil pretty good.  I'm thinking about over-doing it a bit and change the oil out at maybe 2.5 and 5 hours...get that metal dust and filings out of there.  

When your splitter runs out of gas is there any gas in the bottom of the tank.  Splitter #1 seemed to run out of gas fairly quick and there looked to be a fair amount left in the tank...it made me think that the splitter wasn't utilizing all the gas available. ???

Glad to hear your splitter is doing good...hope mine does as well! 

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 16, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Intheswamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is interesting about the pricing.  I wonder if it's got to do with there being a lot more wood burners up your way compared to down here.  I have yet to see anything other than the 22-ton units at a TSC but I know there are folks down here with some of the bigger units...special orders, I guess.

At $899 the splitter is/was a very good deal.  I'm happy.  I'll even be happier when I've got the break-in oil out of it and there's not a round over 3-4 inches on the place! 

Oh, I didn't mention it earlier, but the two guys and lady helped me load the wood that I split at the store...they didn't give me back the round that was stuck on the first splitter, though.<grin>  

Ed


----------



## muncybob (Apr 16, 2011)

Here in Central PA the everyday price of the 22 ton splitter is $999. Maybe the higher priced one is the "carb compliant" model?


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 16, 2011)

What I've seen is the regular model.  I'm in TSC almost every week (sometimes many times/week when there's no snow) and have been watching the price since early 2008.  In addition to a "sale," I've also seen it go down to $999 for more than a week--maybe what they'd term a seasonal markdown.  It eventually goes back to $1099.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 16, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> What I've seen is the regular model.  I'm in TSC almost every week (sometimes many times/week when there's no snow) and have been watching the price since early 2008.  In addition to a "sale," I've also seen it go down to $999 for more than a week--maybe what they'd term a seasonal markdown.  It eventually goes back to $1099.


What price are you seeing on the TSC website right now, TreePointer?  I'm seeing $999 with no mention of a sale (and have been seeing this price for at least several months now).  It would be interesting if they're keying off of IP addresses for some type of pricing strategy.  It may very well be a regional thing.  Does your local TSC keep the larger splitters in stock?....I've never seen anything but the 22-ton in my area (though I'm sure they will order a larger one in if requested).  

Ed


----------



## lukem (Apr 16, 2011)

Intheswamp said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's fairly silver, but not too bad.  I always make the first oil change pretty early.  When it runs out of gas it is dry.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 16, 2011)

Intheswamp said:
			
		

> What price are you seeing on the TSC website right now, TreePointer?  I'm seeing $999 with no mention of a sale (and have been seeing this price for at least several months now).  It would be interesting if they're keying off of IP addresses for some type of pricing strategy.  It may very well be a regional thing.  Does your local TSC keep the larger splitters in stock?....I've never seen anything but the 22-ton in my area (though I'm sure they will order a larger one in if requested).
> 
> Ed



Online right now it's $999 for the regular and $1149 for CARB compliant, but I don't recall seeing a CARB compliant model here.  

The TSC's around me keep at least one display 22-, 28-, and 35-ton model in stock year round, and there's usually more than one of the 22- and 35-ton models.  They also keep a 3-point hitch model in stock.  This year is the first I've seen the 5-ton electric both online and in the showrooms.

Hmm, I don't recall entering my zip code at TSC (for a cookie), so maybe they are doing it through IP addresses.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 19, 2011)

The 22-ton Huskee has worked great  No problems as of now.  I've probably split a face cord of the cemetery red oak with it.

When I was checking the splitter out at TSC I noted that the hydraulic fluid was overfilled.  What surprised me was that when I split the two pieces of wood that I had carried with me that fluid did not squirt out of the overflow hole as the manual says it will do if overfilled.  I had some bigger (for me) rounds to split so I figured I'd BS them so I flipped the splitter up vertical.  When I cranked it the first thing that I noted was that it was spitting fluid out the overflow hole in the breather cap.  Just thought I'd mention that for whatever use that information may be to someone.

The 2-stage pump apparently is working good.  The splitter will hit a knarly piece of that cemetery red oak (and some of it is *very* knarly and twisted!) and the ram will almost come to a complete halt.  The motor will load up a tad and the ram will slowly push it's way through...if it gets a bite into the grain it will simply shear it off.  Which brings up a question...it seems that this ancient standing dead but still very wet red oak is rather stringy when I split it.  The outer portions of the larger rounds  seem to split off nice and clean, but most splits that are from very far into the round seem to not split as cleaning and will "fuzz" or have a stringy look....is this common for standing dead or aged oak?  It seems the water oak that I bought back at the first of the year was "cleaner" in regards to fuzz and being stringy but it was split from freshly felled living trees.  ???

I've checked the lovejoys a few times and they are fine.  The only issue I've had is that when dropped the beam back to horizontal that the guide/lock pin doesn't align correctly with the beam...about 1/2 to 3/4 inch to one side...I have to push from the side to get it to line up...????  Other than that I'm happy with it and have no issues so far.  

Ed


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 19, 2011)

The cylinder holds a fair amount of fluid, no?


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not sure how much the cylinder holds but it would be a fair amount.  Being as it is a closed system, though, it seems it would have leaked when I split horizontally, too.  

Whatever the case, it is cranking on the first pull and splitting very well...the splitter is doing it's part, now I've just gotta figure out what *I* am doing.  I'm sure I have some wasted motion, but it's not like I have 10 cords to split so I'm getting there. 

Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 19, 2011)

Ed, you'll have that figured out in no time flat. You'll be splitting like a real pro.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 21, 2011)

Ed, my splitter finally arrived today. I'm not feeling well so I've only checked the assembly/fluids and split 1 log.  Engine and hydraulic fluids were low but not severely. Topped them off and hope to put in an hour or two tomorrow and will check everything again...went right thru the oak round I tried no problemo. One thing I will do fairly soon is either have a cradle made for it or perhaps buy the one at TSC...although it does look a bit flimsy. While I'm sure there will be times for vertical splitting I actually prefer to stand and w/o a cradle that's gonna be a lot of picking up pieces!


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 22, 2011)

cradle:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...81&si=f+0U9AWt/MRgEhM4uE5315WQAW8=&viewitem;=


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 22, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Ed, my splitter finally arrived today. I'm not feeling well so I've only checked the assembly/fluids and split 1 log.  Engine and hydraulic fluids were low but not severely. Topped them off and hope to put in an hour or two tomorrow and will check everything again...went right thru the oak round I tried no problemo. One thing I will do fairly soon is either have a cradle made for it or perhaps buy the one at TSC...although it does look a bit flimsy. While I'm sure there will be times for vertical splitting I actually prefer to stand and w/o a cradle that's gonna be a lot of picking up pieces!



Congrats on the splitter  The splitter can wait, though,...take care of yourself.  Hope you feel a lot better tomorrow so that you can play with your new toy...er,...uh,....work with your new tool!!...yeah, that's it!   

I'm liking mine, just haven't had as much time as I want to get my wood split.  I'm still switch hitting between vertical and horizontal...I think I'm going to end up somewhere between the Jake camp and the Dennis camp on splitting. 

vf linked to a cradle on eBay.  I have this cradle and was going to install it late Saturday after I got most of my cemetery red oak bucked but I saw that you have to drill the I-beam to install it...I didn't have much daylight left and I wanted to split some wood so I put it back in the box for another day.  It is indeed heavy-duty and I think it will make horizontal splitting *much* better.  

I've been experimenting with the splitter.  I'll hold the round off-center a bit to the wedge and knock a slab off, spin the round a bit on the beam, knock another slab off, repeat...this will get me down to where I can get some squared-up splits out of the round.  I've also split in half and then proceed to work a half of a piece at the time that results in more pie-shaped pieces.  Like I said, I'm trying to figure out what works best for me.  The usual way I've been splitting horizontally is to place the slab on the I-beam and hold it it whatever position using my stomach at times.  

When I split horizontally the split wood falls away from me on the opposite side of the beam.  This has got me wondering about using the cradle.   The cradle will be kind of in the way for the wood to fall away, but it may work better in that you can shove it off the end of the cradle further away from the splitter...of course this will take a little more effort.  I hope to get it installed this weekend but I'm like everybody else...too many irons in the fire.

Get to feeling better!  Let us know how it does!

Ed


----------



## muncybob (Apr 22, 2011)

Up until now I've been renting an old MTD splitter...this guy had 2 cradles welded on. On the opposite side was a larger cradle and more of a U shape to it then the Ebay picture. It seemed to have a bit of a tilt too so large pieces would roll away from the I-beam a bit. On the operator side was a much smaller width cradle which helped with the larger rounds. I think I'll check with a local fab shop for pricing but the Ebay one looks like it will do the job.

On day 3 off work and looks like rain later so probably won't get to play with the new "tool" until after Easter, but in the short 10 minutes I had it running yesterday I think I'll be a happy camper..


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 22, 2011)

Although I too haven't installed my ebay cradle, it has a bracket (I got two) that attaches to the I beam so that the cradle can be easily detached for vertical use.


----------



## Intheswamp (May 13, 2011)

I went to TSC this evening to pick up some dogfood.  When I pulled in there wasn't a vehicle in the parking lot...sign of the economy I guess...and the day before payday, too.

Anyhow, when I parked I looked over at the fenced in area where they keep the gates and water troughs and stuff.  Beside the fence was a 22-ton Huskee.  I noticed it had an interesting looking tag on it so I walked over to check it out.  Well sakes alive!  It was my old buddy #1 splitter...even still had some of that elm splitter trash wedged into the corners of the foot.  Out of curiosity I picked up the tag on it....it said REDUCED PRICE!...with $1199 scratched through and $1149 penciled in  Nice deal...and they've also got the $6 bar oil back on sale for $7.99.  

Anyhow, just thought I'd mention I saw an old friend today....
Ed


----------



## muncybob (May 13, 2011)

...that's funny!  Got a flyer in the mail this week showing them "on sale" at $999.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 13, 2011)

Ed, that is very generous to mark that thing down $50.  :lol:  I'd have thought they would mark it down more than that. Nice sale on the oil too.


----------

